# Presenting Vermilion Dash Rip Rock JH



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Dash finished his his Junior Hunter at the Texas Gulf Coast Vizsla Club hunt test with a 9-10-9-9 score. 










I'm not ready for Senior but wanted to let Dash have his fun, so last weekend I ran him again in Junior at the Trinity Valley Vizsla and Weim hunt tests on Saturday and picked up a couple qualifying scores to go towards the new AKC JHA advanced title for him. Three more passes with an 8 or average score and he will be there.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

well done Dash ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

WAY TO GO, DASH!! ;D ;D ;D

Dash looks so very handsome posing with his ribbons!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Congratulations to BOTH of you!!


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Beautiful! Congratulations! 

How do you get your dog to pose like that for photos!


----------

